# Hedgehog didn't run on wheel last night



## Skullkid (Feb 7, 2019)

Okay so my hedgie, Fred, runs on his wheel nightly. He was eating a special hedgehog blend that the pet store suggested I use. However, I ran out of that and gave him some of my cat's food, as I heard it was a suitable substitute. I heard him eating a little bit last night and this morning his bowl was about halfway empty. But his wheel was entirely clean and unused (he usually makes a mess of it when he runs). Other than the diet change, there is no change in his environment. Does anyone know what could be going on? Thank you.


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

Hey there! First of all, it’s probably nothing too worrisome; he could have just been more tired or a bit cooler than he’d preferred. With that being said, a sudden change in diet can absolutely affect an animals behavior. If he’s used to eating x amount of y food every night, then suddenly gets z food, he could get a bout of stress and as a result, not eat it and is less active. Just keep an eye on him, make sure he’s still excreting waste, and keep his house at a suitable temperature. 
In regards to the food, I would highly recommend switching his food, as pretty much no hedgehog specific food (at least none I’ve ever found) provide the correct nutrients and have poor ingredients. Look for a good cat kibble with real meat ingredients, high protein, and a low fat content. To make the switch though, you’re going to have to get another of his current food and add the new in small amounts each night, increasing the amount gradually until it’s all the new food. 
Hope this helps 🙂


----------



## Skullkid (Feb 7, 2019)

Oh thank you so much! I won't worry too much about it then, I'll just keep an eye on him.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I'd say double check the temp, just incase its too cold hot as that can effect how active they are.
But its more than likely the stress from the sudden change of food.
There are absolutly no hedgehog foods that are okay for hedgehogs not one if them contains the right neutrients. Most are desinged for wild hedgehogs, and even then its not really good for them. I'd definatly advise to switch the food to a good high qulitly cat food (theres stikies on what nutrients to look for, theres also one with a list of differnt good foods and a list of what country you may find it), but properly over a month so 
Week 1 25% new 75% old
Week 2 50% new 50% old
Week 3 75% new 25% old
Week 4 100% new
Any green poo in any week then just stay on that week longer, so say theres green poo on week 2, then stay on week 2 for 2 weeks to give the stomach time to settle with the food.
Defintaly watch over him for the next couple days.


----------

